# Receiving calls from 353  1234567?



## lou2 (6 Nov 2010)

I receive 1-2 calls a day on my eircom landline from the number 3531234567. When I answer there is nothing...no tone...nobody on the line. I did a quick Google but see no reference to this. Anybody know anything about this? It's getting annoying and inconvenient.


----------



## mth (6 Nov 2010)

In Cork City with BT now Vodafone home.
Had the same experience last weekend.


----------



## ajapale (6 Nov 2010)

Try reporting it to whocallsme.com

3531234567 - who calls me from 353-123-4567?

Its sounds like autodiallers.


----------



## gm88 (6 Nov 2010)

We've had calls from this number.  ajapale is right.  It is autodiallers.  They tell you they are ringing from computer maintenance dept.  I never let them get any further than that.  My usual response is that I do not have a computer or that it is not in for maintenance and I do not take "cold calls".  They hang up straight away and don't ring back for about a month. If I don't answer, it rings a few times a day until the phone is answered.  

I think there is another post about this where they ask you to turn on your computer, go to a website and download something which I understand is pretty harmful to your computer, passwords, online banking, etc.


----------



## ajapale (6 Nov 2010)

Is this a wind up?  1234567!


----------



## lou2 (6 Nov 2010)

Not a wind up from my perspective...that's the number that's displayed on my phone. I have stayed on the line for almost a minute sometimes and still no one is there. I have had calls from autodiallers before but they normally click in after a couple of seconds. Does anyone know if it's possible to get these calls blocked?


----------



## tech3 (6 Nov 2010)

I have had that same number ring me about 4 or 5 times a day for about a week. Now its a new number 00111111 ringing all the time , its so annoying.


----------



## pudds (6 Nov 2010)

tech3 said:


> I have had that same number ring me about 4 or 5 times a day for about a week. Now its a new number 00111111 ringing all the time , its so annoying.




these annoying idiots must be using some kind of software that hides the *real* number their dialing from and displays whatever number they choose to have seen by the receiver.


----------



## bacchus (7 Nov 2010)

I think the the CallerId is coming from the Eircom exchange rather than from the Caller. The Caller can only prevent the CallerId, e.g. line number,  to be displayed on but can't change it. So, it has to be Eircom guys doing some test. But I could be wrong...


----------



## amtc (9 Nov 2010)

Yeah I have the same thing - it's a market research company using an autodialler (not eircom!)


----------



## Time (9 Nov 2010)

The caller id can be spoofed using software at the originating end of the call. This is illegal in most countries but not all.


----------



## benjamin (26 Nov 2010)

talk to your network operator and ask them to block that number !!


----------



## Time (26 Nov 2010)

I doubt that is possible.


----------



## ripsaw (1 Dec 2010)

yup - It's more than likely originating from voip software - which is difficult to track. Can you not block that number on your handset?


----------



## amh (13 Dec 2010)

Yesterday, I started getting calls from this number 08183651350. Does anyone know who this is, is it one of these autodiallers and how can I get this number blocked from ringing me. Got at least 10 calls even at 12.00 last night. had to unplug the phone for the night. It's not on to be using this tactic to sell.

Thanks


----------



## callybags (13 Dec 2010)

On Friday my elderly parents got a call from 353 1 1234567. They said it was an "Indian soundong gentleman" and he was calling from "Windows Computers".
He wanted to call out to their house to perform necessary maintenance on their computer, and if it wasn't done before 17th December the computer would be useless.

My mother asked him for his number and he said there would be no piont in him giving it to her.

I have reported the whole incident to the guards.

I'm not sure what the guards can do, but I think if enough poeple report it, then at least the issue of these calls will be highlighted.


----------



## ACA (13 Dec 2010)

Another spoof number? 01 2037800?
I'm ex-directory and just received a call from this number. When I answered the phone, there was a ringing tone - I just hung-up.. was just wondering.


----------



## onlineprint (14 Dec 2010)

ACA said:


> Another spoof number? 01 2037800?
> I'm ex-directory and just received a call from this number. When I answered the phone, there was a ringing tone - I just hung-up.. was just wondering.



Thats a Vodafone number, a customer care number in fact


----------



## ACA (14 Dec 2010)

Nice to know they care


----------

